# Happy holidays from Chatbanter



## Jay (Dec 24, 2021)

From all of us here at Chatbanter I would like to take the opportunity to wish you all Happy holidays, Enjoy your time with family and friends and stay safe.


----------



## jaminhealth (Feb 10, 2022)

I've joined ChatBanter and have worked to "revive" the forum and have to a degree....lots of No Interest out there.,


----------



## Sincerem (Feb 10, 2022)

*I wasn't here during the celebration Eve of December and early January. But I'll simply wish you back and the rest of the forum members to have best of 2022. *


----------



## Jay (Feb 12, 2022)

Keeping a forum active at all is not an easy task anymore unless you can be on there daily and even then forums today is a tough gig.
it's sad really because a small group of us online still really enjoy them.


----------

